# Australian style CV



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently updating my Curriculum Vitae and I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice on how an Australian CV is presented. Are there many styles? 

Thanks for your help.

Pandora


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

pandora said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently updating my Curriculum Vitae and I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice on how an Australian CV is presented. Are there many styles?
> 
> ...


You'll find some good information on Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au


----------



## hassan084 (Apr 27, 2010)

can u paste here the template of ur CV


----------



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer. I will check it out.


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

Quick question regarding a Australian CV / resume.

Is it more typical in Australia to call it a CV, or a Resume?

Cheers.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

CPMaverick said:


> Quick question regarding a Australian CV / resume.
> 
> Is it more typical in Australia to call it a CV, or a Resume?
> 
> Cheers.


I don't really know that it matters what you want to call it so much, more the content that'll get interest.


----------

